# aggression in a Serrasalmus Sanchezi



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

i am eyeing the Serrasalmus Sanchezi that they have at aqua scape. can anyone tell me what kind of aggression this fish has?


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Neon22 said:


> i am eyeing the Serrasalmus Sanchezi that they have at aqua scape. can anyone tell me what kind of aggression this fish has?


Aggression depends on the fish individually...You can have a solo redbelly that is more aggressive than a serra species....I had a sanchezi that was not aggressive but not afraid either..Others have finger chasers....So, it depends


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Rice & Beanz said:


> i am eyeing the Serrasalmus Sanchezi that they have at aqua scape. can anyone tell me what kind of aggression this fish has?


Aggression depends on the fish individually...You can have a solo redbelly that is more aggressive than a serra species....I had a sanchezi that was not aggressive but not afraid either..Others have finger chasers....So, it depends
[/quote]

I agree %100.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Agreed with Rice!...Aggression is up to indiviual fish itself, however you can train your piranha NOT to be skittish. Spend more time in front of the tank so the piranha will get use to you or other people when come in front of the tank..IT actually work for my rhomb...now it he started to finger chase now..

In most case Sanchezis are aggressive!...My Sanchezis are skittish. I have dimmed my light keep my temp at 80f...water change every 3 days, feed it every other days. Again it depending on the fish itself.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sanchezi's are stealth attackers. Picture a fish that chills and darts out at movement. If given a larger tank to work with (55G) they can be very active swimmers. Just my experience.


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

I agree with Dr.Giggles mine does exactly what he said he,s about 4 1/2" long now in a 46G bowfront tank he,s really agressive and a finger chaser and never stops swimming around.they are a great fish.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

agree with everyone...if you think a fish looks amazing then purchase it, there aggression is a bonus. Cant garentee your fish will be a finger chaser but he/she will be an amazing P.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

I have had my 5" purple sanchezi for about 2 weeks now and is still in his "shell"....although i think personally that he is gonna be really aggressive...if i go up to the tank with my fingers he doesnt chase but he'll kinnda look pissed off and his mouth will start going and its as if hes "showing" his teeth to kinnda warn me that he means business.....like i say hes only been in his new home for 2 weeks and just starting to eat beacause he was streesed from his 7 hour plane ride but i think mine might turn out to a finger chaser in no time...

and like everyone else has said here...its the luck of the draw when it comes to aggression....just go with what you want and if it turns out to be a non aggressive fish then you should still love it for the beauty of it...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

My 7 incher is very aggressive. He always lunges at any movement that he sees outside of his tank. Luckily he is just as scared as any other piranha when you stick your hand in the tank though.
~Taylor~


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> My 7 incher is very aggressive. He always lunges at any movement that he sees outside of his tank. Luckily he is just as scared as any other piranha when you stick your hand in the tank though.
> ~Taylor~


actually my sanchezi will attack anything in or outside the tank...


----------

